# JS "Bach 333" complete box set from Decca/DGG coming out



## staxomega




----------



## Pugg

Why am I not surprised, anything for a bit of money.


----------



## staxomega

Pugg said:


> Why am I not surprised, anything for a bit of money.


These boxes are actually the cheapest way to listen to classical on a high fidelity format (ie not vinyl or streaming) which is why I like them, usually working out to $1 or $2 a disc compared to the $15-25 for single or double CD sets I buy individually.

Though I am more partial to box sets by performer (ie pianist, violinist, etc) and haven't bought any by composer up until I see the contents of this box, namely who is performing the cantatas.


----------



## bharbeke

It looks beautiful, and I want to know more, so the teaser did its job.


----------



## wkasimer

staxomega said:


> Though I am more partial to box sets by performer (ie pianist, violinist, etc) and haven't bought any by composer up until I see the contents of this box, namely who is performing the cantatas.


The only DG cantatas are those conducted by Karl Richter and John Eliot Gardiner, and I don't know whether they've got them all covered or not. Perhapsa few odds and ends on Decca tossed into the mix (there are a few really good ones with Helen Watts and John Shirley-Quirk).

To be honest, much as I love Bach, I can't imagine that I'll want this set. The Universal labels recorded a lot of Bach, but much of it is second- or third-rate.


----------



## staxomega

wkasimer said:


> The only DG cantatas are those conducted by Karl Richter and John Eliot Gardiner, and I don't know whether they've got them all covered or not. Perhapsa few odds and ends on Decca tossed into the mix (there are a few really good ones with Helen Watts and John Shirley-Quirk).
> 
> To be honest, much as I love Bach, I can't imagine that I'll want this set. The Universal labels recorded a lot of Bach, but much of it is second- or third-rate.


I have to say when it comes to HIP I find I have a preference for modern recordings from the digital era, there are more HIP specialists now than ever before, so I have been waiting for the detailed artists/performance list PDF. I will link it here when Universal releases it.

Gardiner recorded an exceptional set on his own label, I believe DGG (now Universal) does own the rights to a big chunk of it. This is my overall go to without getting into the specifics of particular pieces. I have only heard pieces of Richter's and like it as well. If I recall the complete box has been out of print for some time.


----------



## Pugg

staxomega said:


> These boxes are actually the cheapest way to listen to classical on a high fidelity format (ie not vinyl or streaming) which is why I like them, usually working out to $1 or $2 a disc compared to the $15-25 for single or double CD sets I buy individually.
> 
> Though I am more partial to box sets by performer (ie pianist, violinist, etc) and haven't bought any by composer up until I see the contents of this box, namely who is performing the cantatas.


I didn't mean it in that way, I have more "trouble" with the name, what's next in two years time 335?


----------



## bharbeke

333 is a cool number on its own, and it also brings to mind the excellent 111 releases by DG. I doubt they will release an update for 335 (maybe 350).


----------



## staxomega

Pugg said:


> I didn't mean it in that way, I have more "trouble" with the name, what's next in two years time 335?


I doubt they will release one for a very long time. The last big Mozart box before the 225 from a couple of years ago was the very expensive Philips box that sold for over $1000 second hand, I think that was from 1998 or 1999.

Who knows from what I have heard from label people these are the last push for physical product. Everything will be Youtube, Tidal, Spotify, etc.


----------



## Pugg

staxomega said:


> I doubt they will release one for a very long time. The last big Mozart box before the 225 from a couple of years ago was the very expensive Philips box that sold for over $1000 second hand, I think that was from 1998 or 1999.
> 
> Who knows from what I have heard from label people these are the last push for physical product. Everything will be Youtube, Tidal, Spotify, etc.


But they ( Philips)made a cheaper version from this set later on, if you do dome searching you find them for a bargain price.

edit ; look like this

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8051459--mozart-the-violin-sonatas-vol-2


----------



## MrPanda

wkasimer said:


> The only DG cantatas are those conducted by Karl Richter and John Eliot Gardiner, and I don't know whether they've got them all covered or not. Perhapsa few odds and ends on Decca tossed into the mix (there are a few really good ones with Helen Watts and John Shirley-Quirk).
> 
> To be honest, much as I love Bach, I can't imagine that I'll want this set. The Universal labels recorded a lot of Bach, but much of it is second- or third-rate.


Great points, big label Bach isn't necessarily very good. But there might be some things in the Archiv collection


----------



## Pugg

MrPanda said:


> Great points, big label Bach isn't necessarily very good. But there might be some things in the Archiv collection


Nice first post, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Ras

*Let me think... which Bach cds have come out on DG/Archiv over the years???:

ON PERIOD INSTRUMENTS FROM ARCHIV:*

*Archiv/DGG has Musica Antiqua Koln's recordings of Bach's chamber music - The Brandenburgs and the Orchestral Suites + The Art of Fugue. 
*- I like MAK's Chamber music recordings but I think their Brandenburgs are too fast and the suites are too "small".

A*rchiv also have Trevor Pinnock's complete Bach concertos + The Orchestral Suites.
*- all of it very good.

Then there is the *partial recording by John Eliot Gardiner of the Bach Cantatas. *- I'm not very familiar with the Bach's cantatas, so I don't know if Gardiner is good or bad - He also recorded *the B minor mass and the Passions *- I liked the B minor mass when I first heard it, but since I bought it many years ago I have heard many other good, great or excellent recordings - so...

*ON MODERN INSTRUMENTS FROM ARCHIV:
*
*Archiv/DGG have Karl Richter's Orchestral Suites +The Brandenburgs and some choral music - among them at least one good recording of The B minor Mass. 
*
*Nathan Milstein and Henryk Szeryng both made excellent recordings of the Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - likewise on Phillips/DECCA : Arthur Grumiaux.

*Another moden Bach cd on modern instruments I have enjoyed from* DGG is Argerich and Maisky playing the works for Viola da gamba and harpsichord on cello and piano.
*- then there is a legendary recording of some solo piano pieces by *Argerich alone* (I never heard it but I think a lot people like it...).


----------



## Pugg

^^^^

They are using Decca recording as well.


----------



## Ras

Pugg said:


> ^^^^
> 
> They are using Decca recording as well.


Thanks Pugg - then I will have to think some more!


----------



## Biffo

wkasimer said:


> The only DG cantatas are those conducted by Karl Richter and John Eliot Gardiner, and I don't know whether they've got them all covered or not. Perhapsa few odds and ends on Decca tossed into the mix (there are a few really good ones with Helen Watts and John Shirley-Quirk).
> 
> To be honest, much as I love Bach, I can't imagine that I'll want this set. The Universal labels recorded a lot of Bach, but much of it is second- or third-rate.


Karl Richter recorded 75 of the cantatas for Archiv - the intention was to have one for each Sunday plus the other major feasts. In the end he missed some Sundays and duplicated others. They are not state-of-the-art HIP but I enjoy them. I can't remember how many cantatas Gardiner recorded before DG pulled the plug I have around half-a-dozen discs of them.


----------



## staxomega

Ras said:


> *Let me think... which Bach cds have come out on DG/Archiv over the years???:
> 
> ON PERIOD INSTRUMENTS FROM ARCHIV:*
> 
> *Archiv/DGG has Musica Antiqua Koln's recordings of Bach's chamber music - The Brandenburgs and the Orchestral Suites + The Art of Fugue.
> *- I like MAK's Chamber music recordings but I think their Brandenburgs are too fast and the suites are too "small".
> 
> A*rchiv also have Trevor Pinnock's complete Bach concertos + The Orchestral Suites.
> *- all of it very good.
> 
> Then there is the *partial recording by John Eliot Gardiner of the Bach Cantatas. *- I'm not very familiar with the Bach's cantatas, so I don't know if Gardiner is good or bad - He also recorded *the B minor mass and the Passions *- I liked the B minor mass when I first heard it, but since I bought it many years ago I have heard many other good, great or excellent recordings - so...
> 
> *ON MODERN INSTRUMENTS FROM ARCHIV:
> *
> *Archiv/DGG have Karl Richter's Orchestral Suites +The Brandenburgs and some choral music - among them at least one good recording of The B minor Mass.
> *
> *Nathan Milstein and Henryk Szeryng both made excellent recordings of the Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - likewise on Phillips/DECCA : Arthur Grumiaux.
> 
> *Another moden Bach cd on modern instruments I have enjoyed from* DGG is Argerich and Maisky playing the works for Viola da gamba and harpsichord on cello and piano.
> *- then there is a legendary recording of some solo piano pieces by *Argerich alone* (I never heard it but I think a lot people like it...).


Gardiner is my absolute favorite for a single conductor of the cantatas. There are a weaknesses or performances that might not suit everyone but as a whole they are spectacular.

Pinnock's Bach concertos are also excellent though I listen to others these days.

Milstein violin sonatas - these could be the last recordings I need for these! But it's nice having others; if I recall Milstein's 2 CD set sounds like it was recorded from afar in a reverberant space, I like it others might not.

As for all the chamber music that could spawn a multi page thread on its own  I will briefly generalize and say for piano I like everything Koroliov has recorded and like nearly everything Gould recorded. For harpsichord there are also a number of fine recordings, Leonhardt is the only one I don't care for.


----------



## Lionheart

I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination, but at less than 2 dollars per CD why not just buy the entire thing even if there are some 2d rate performances? I already have 4 complete sets of Bach cantatas and I'm still buying them. Fact is that classical box sets are so cheap nowadays that there's no reason to be picky. 

I don't understand why this abundance of choice is depressing to some people? Rejoice! It's a great time for classical music lovers.


----------



## Lionheart

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this before, but klassikakzente.de linked to an itunes playlist of a sample of what the "new complete Bach edition" is going to contain:






Looks like most of the cantatas are performed by Karl Richter, not really my cup of tea, but I already have all of the other versions (the Harnoncourt, Rilling, Gardiner, Leusink, Koopman and Suzuki boxes), so I guess it's better than getting duplicates.


----------



## premont

Lionheart said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this before, but klassikakzente.de linked to an itunes playlist of a sample of what the "new complete Bach edition" is going to contain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like most of the cantatas are performed by Karl Richter, not really my cup of tea, but I already have all of the other versions (the Harnoncourt, Rilling, Gardiner, Leusink, Koopman and Suzuki boxes), so I guess it's better than getting duplicates.


I already own as well as all the listed HIP items, and the rest does not interest me that much - with the possible exception of Karl Richter's cantatas. I am one of those, who like his SMP from 1958, maybe because I have known it, since I was a child.


----------



## Blancrocher

bharbeke said:


> 333 is a cool number on its own, and it also brings to mind the excellent 111 releases by DG. I doubt they will release an update for 335 (maybe 350).


This continues a long tradition of numerological interpretation of Bach, I believe.


----------



## Lionheart

premont said:


> I already own as well as all the listed HIP items, and the rest does not interest me that much - with the possible exception of Karl Richter's cantatas. I am one of those, who like his SMP from 1958, maybe because I have known it, since I was a child.


Interesting, his SMP was actually the piece that turned me off him. Specifically the "Mache dich mein herze rein" seemed stiff and robotic when compared to the more historically informed performances of Harnoncourt and Herreweghe.

Though my opinion is probably in the minority, at least if youtube views are anything to go by. 
His gets almost double the views of any other rendition.


----------



## premont

Lionheart said:


> Interesting, his SMP was actually the piece that turned me off him. Specifically the "Mache dich mein herze rein" seemed stiff and robotic when compared to the more historically informed performances of Harnoncourt and Herreweghe.


Harnoncourt's and Herreweghe's recordings, which I to day prefer to Richter's, did not exist in the 1960es. But still I have retained my affection for Richter's recording, even if I am not wild about him as keyboardist or conductor of instrumental works.


----------



## Fredarc

Some information about the content :
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ach-333-the-complete-new-edition/hnum/8203191


----------



## gardibolt

Universal Music doesn't seem to object to licensing things for these Complete big boxes to fill them out, so it's really not bound to DG and Decca releases.

I can't find this set on jpc now...the link above just goes to the generic classical music page, and the code 8203191 shows "not found."


----------



## 13hm13

Several new videos were just posted by DG. Here's one:


----------



## Rogerx

gardibolt said:


> Universal Music doesn't seem to object to licensing things for these Complete big boxes to fill them out, so it's really not bound to DG and Decca releases.
> 
> I can't find this set on jpc now...the link above just goes to the generic classical music page, and the code 8203191 shows "not found."


Just type: Johann Sebastian Bach: Bach 333
in their search machine and you see you.


----------



## Guest

......................


----------



## Ras

*Track list*

https://www.amazon.de/Bach-333-neue..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=11YRNWHPWQYVKGFPPKFS
Surprise.. suprprise::tiphat:
*10 hours of exklusive new recordings with Giuliano Carmignola - Solo Sonaten und Partiten, Christian Schmitt - Organ works on historical instruments and Justin Taylor - Cembalowerke
**CONTENT:*
1. Gardiner/Koopman - Cantatas 150, 4, 71, 196
2. Rifkin/Suzuki/Gardiner - Cantatas 131, 106, 143, 18, 1127
3. Suzuki/Herreweghe/Gardiner - Cantatas 182, 12, 54, 172
4. Suzuki/Gardiner - Cantatas 21, 199
5. Gardiner/Kussmaul - Cantatas 61, 63, 152, 158, 31
6. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 165, 185, 163, 132, 155
7. Suzuki/Kuijken/Gardiner - Cantatas 161, 162, 22, 23, 59
8. Gardiner - Cantatas 75, 76, 24
9. Koopman/Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 167, 147, 186, 136
10. Gardiner - Cantatas 105, 46, 179, 50, 69a
11. Gardiner/Suzuki/Herreweghe - Cantatas 77, 25, 119, 138
12. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 95, 148, 48, 109
13. Gardiner/Suzuki/Koopman - Cantatas 89, 60, 90, 70, 40
14. Gardiner/Suzuki/McCreesh - Cantatas 64, 190, 153, 65, 154
15. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 73, 81, 83, 144, 181
16. Kuijken/Gardiner - Cantatas 18, 66, 134, 67
17. Gardiner/Suzuki/Kuijken - Cantatas 104, 166, 86, 37, 44
18. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 173, 184, 194
19. Herreweghe/Gardiner/Leonhardt/Suzuki - Cantatas 20, 2, 7, 135
20. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 10, 93, 107, 178
21. Gardiner - Cantatas 94, 101, 113
22. Gardiner/Rifkin - Cantatas 33, 78, 99, 8
23. Koopman/Gardiner - Cantatas 130, 114, 96, 5
24. McCreesh/Suzuki/Coin/Gardiner - Cantatas 180, 38, 115, 139
25. Gardiner - Cantatas 26, 116, 62, 91, 121
26. Gardiner/Suzuki/Coin - Cantatas 133, 122, 41, 123
27. Koopman/Gardiner - Cantatas 124, 3, 111, 92
28. Gardiner/Herreweghe - Cantatas 125, 126, 127
29. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 1, 6, 42
30. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 85, 103, 108, 87, 128
31. Gardiner/Coin - Cantatas 183, 74, 68, 175, 176
32. Gardiner/Koopman/Suzuki - Cantatas 168, 137, 164, 79, 110
33. Kussmaul/Gardiner/Koopman - Cantatas 57, 151, 28, 16
34. Gardiner/Kuijken - Cantatas 32, 13, 72, 43
35. Suzuki/Gardiner - Cantatas 146, 129, 39
36. Gardiner/Herreweghe/Leonhardt - Cantatas 88, 170, 187, 45
37. Suzuki/Herreweghe/Harnoncourt/Gardiner - Cantatas 102, 35, 17, 19
38. Suzuki/Gardiner/Scholl/Kussmaul - Cantatas 27, 47, 169, 56
39. Kussmaul/Gardiner/Schreier/Suzuki - Cantatas 49, 98, 55, 52, 58
40. Kussmaul/Scholl/Koopman/Herreweghe - Cantatas 82, 157, 84
41. Gardiner/Koopman/Suzuki - Cantatas 34, 193, 117, 188
42. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 171, 156, 159, 120a
43. Suzuki/Gardiner - Cantatas 174, 149, 51, 192, 112
44. Harnoncourt/Gardiner - Cantatas 29, 140, 36
45. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 177, 9, 97, 14
46. Suzuki - Cantatas 100, 195, 197a, 197
47. Gardiner/Spering/Rifkin/Herreweghe - Cantatas 30, 80, 80a, 120
48. Suzuki/Schreier/Scholl - Cantatas 191, 69/ 4 Spurious Cantatas
49. Augsburger Domsingknaben/ Kölner Akademie [NEW] - 4
50. Kölner Akademie/ Augsburger Domsingknaben [NEW] - 4
51. Vocalconsort Berlin/ Kölner Akademie [NEW] - 4
52. Gardiner/Preston/McCreesh - Magnificat BWV 243/243a
53. Biller/Koopman/Gardiner - Motets
54. Mortensen - Mass in B Minor (Messe H
55. Mortensen - Mass in B Minor (Messe H
56. Brüggen/McCreesh - Mass in B Minor (Messe H
57. Brüggen/McCreesh - Mass in B Minor (Messe H
58. Schreier - Missas BWV 234
59. Gardiner - St John Passion (Johannes
60. Gardiner - St John Passion (Johannes
61. Suzuki - St John Passion (Johannes
62. Suzuki - St John Passion (Johannes
63. Gardiner - St Matthew Passion (Matthäus
64. Gardiner - St Matthew Passion (Matthäus
65. McCreesh - St Matthew Passion (Matthäus
66. McCreesh - St Matthew Passion (Matthäus
67. McCreesh/Gardiner - Easter Oratorio/Ascension Oratorio
68. Leonhardt - Easter Oratorio/Ascension Oratorio
69. Gardiner - Christmas Oratorio (Weihnachts
70. Gardiner - Christmas Oratorio (Weihnachts
71. Chailly - Christmas Oratorio (Weihnachts
72. Chailly - Christmas Oratorio (Weihnachts
73. Leonhardt/Hogwood/Goebel - Cantatas 208, 202, Quodlibet BWV 524
74. Suzuki/Leonhardt - Cantatas 134a, 203, 173a
75. Goebel/Leonhardt/Rilling - Cantatas 36c, 205, 34a
76. Goebel/Koopman/Grychtolik - Cantatas 207, 204, 216a
77. Gardiner/Goebel - Cantatas 198, 201
78. Leonhardt - Cantatas 213, 214
79. Hogwood/Leonhardt - Cantatas 211, 215
80. Goebel/Koopman - Cantatas 206, 30a
81. Rifkin/Hogwood - Cantatas 209, 210, 212
82. Straube/Mengelberg/Scherchen/Lehmann - Cantatas 67, 106, 19; St Matthew Passion excerpts
83. Fischer - Dieskau/Ristenpart/Lehmann
84. Werner - Cantatas 31, 104, 57
85. Winschermann - Cantatas 199, 173, 74, 151
86. Münchinger - Easter Oratorio, Cantata 140
87. Baker/Marriner/Britten - Cantatas 170, 159, 102
88. Ameling/Leppard - Cantatas 80, 52, 84, 209
89. Goerne/Norrington - Cantatas 82, 158, 56
90. Richter - Advent & Christmas Cantatas 61, 63, 121, 28
91. Richter - Advent & Christmas Cantatas 64, 65, 111, 81
92. Richter - Easter Cantatas 92, 126, 182
93. Richter - Easter Cantatas 1, 4, 67, 104
94. Richter - Whitsun Cantatas 34, 68, 39
95. Richter - Whitsun Cantatas 30, 147
96. Richter - Trinity Cantatas 76, 21
97. Richter - Trinity Cantatas 135, 10, 45, 105
98. Richter - Trinity Cantatas 51, 78, 8, 130
99. Richter - Trinity Cantatas 27, 5, 60, 26
100. Richter (1958 rec.) - St. Matthew Passion (Matthäus
101. Richter (1958 rec.) - St. Matthew Passion (Matthäus
102. Richter (1958 rec.) - St. Matthew Passion (Matthäus
103. Krebs/ Schwarzkopf/ Ferrier/ Wunderlich/Heynis etc - Great Singers (1952
104. Giebel/Baker/Hunt Lieberson/Auger/Bartoli etc - Great Singers (1967
105. Deller/Esswood/Bonney/Scholl/Fink/Kozena etc - Great Singers (Period Instruments)
106. Rübsam/Weir/Hurford/Koopman/Preston etc - Introduction 1
107. Schmitt/Johnstone/O'Donnell/Rübsam/Chorzempa etc - Introduction 2
108. Preston/Rübsam/Hurford/Koopman etc - Toccata & Fugue BWV 565 & early free works
109. Preston/Walcha/Koopman/Bowyer etc - Passacaglia & Fugue BWV 582 & Weimar free works
110. Koopman/Hurford/Bowyer/Rübsam etc - Fantasia & Fugue BWV 542, BWV 538
111. Preston/Hurford/Richter/Koopman etc - Prelude & Fugues BWV 544
112. Koopman - Trio Sonatas 1
113. Preston/Hurford/Chorzempa/Walcha - Trio Sonatas 1
114. Barber - 31 Neumeister Chorales BWV 1090
115. Barber/Weinberger/Rübsam/Schmitt etc - Early Chorale Preludes/Chorale Partitas (Pre
116. Johnstone/Weinberger/Rübsam/Schmitt etc - Chorale Preludes (Weimar)
117. Preston/Hurford/Rübsam/Walcha etc - Breitkopf Collection Chorale Preludes BWV 690
118. Preston - Orgelbüchlein BWV 599
119. Schmitt [NEW] - 17 Chorale Preludes (Weimar versions) BWV 651a
120. Rübsam - 18 Chorale Preludes (Leipzig versions) BWV 651
121. Walcha - 21 Chorale Preludes BWV 669
122. Preston - Clavier
123. Preston/Koopman/Foccroulle - Clavier
124. Bowyer/Preston/Hurford/Weinberger etc - Free Works of unproven authenticity
125. Bowyer/Preston/Hurford/Weinberger etc - Chorale
126. Leonhardt/Pinnock/Dreyfus/Jarrett etc - Introduction 1: [Harpsichord]
127. Brendel/Hewitt/Argerich/Schiff/Jarrett etc - Introduction 2: [Piano]
128. Taylor/Alessandrini/Suzuki/Gilbert etc - Early Fugues & Capriccios
129. Halls/Taylor/Bahrami - Early Suites & Sonatas
130. Pinnock/Leonhardt/Gilbert/Taylor - Toccatas BWV 910
131. Staier/Hantai/Verlet/Pinnock/Rousset etc - Virtuoso Fantasias & Fugues
132. Gilbert/Heindel/Hill etc - Miscellaneous Works
133. Verlet/Gilbert - 2
134. Dreyfus - English Suites (1/2)
135. Dreyfus - English Suites (2/2)
136. Hogwood - French Suites 1
137. Hogwood/Taylor - French Suites 5
138. Rousset - Partitas 1, 2, 6
139. Rousset - Partitas 3, 4, 5
140. Rousset/Leonhardt - Italian Concerto, French Overture, Four Duets
141. Gilbert - The Well
142. Gilbert - The Well
143. Gilbert - The Well
144. Gilbert - The Well
145. Rousset - Goldberg Variations
146. Esfahani - Goldberg Variations
147. Pogorelich/Schiff/Argerich - English Suites 1
148. Schiff/Hewitt/Bahrami - English Suites 4
149. Perahia - French Suites Nos. 1
150. Perahia - French Suites Nos. 1
151. Pires/Argerich/Blechacz/Grosvenor - Partitas 1
152. Ashkenazy/Schiff - Partitas 5
153. Schiff/Brendel/Hewitt - 2
154. Pollini - The Well
155. Pollini - The Well
156. Schiff - The Well
157. Schiff - The Well
158. Schiff (2003 rec.) - Goldberg Variations
159. Fischer/Gulda/Lipatti/Tureck/Hess etc - Piano Legends 1933
160. Richter/Gould/Gavrilov/Horowitz/Gilels etc - Piano Legends 1959
161. Landowska/Malcolm/Kirkpatrick/Ruzickova etc - Keyboard Legends
162. Schweitzer/Walcha/Richter/Dupré/Alain etc - Organ Legends
163. Walcha (1952 rec.) - Orgelbüchlein BWV 599
164. Goebel - Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1
165. Pinnock - Brandenburg Concertos 1
166. Pinnock/Hogwood - Brandenburg Concertos 5
167. Goebel - Orchestral Suites Nos. 1
168. Goebel/Hogwood - Orchestral Suites Nos. 2
169. Pinnock - Orchestral Suites Nos. 1
170. Carmignola/Hogwood/Pinnock/Goebel etc - Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042/ Keyboard Vns. BWV 1058, 1054
171. Pinnock/Koopman/Carmignola/Hogwood/Dantone etc - Concertos: 2 Violins/2 Keyboard Vn. BWV 1043/1062; BWV 1052/R
172. Hogwood/Rousset/Pinnock/Holliger/Reichenberg etc - Keyboard and Oboe d'amore Concertos BWV 1053/R, 1055/R
173. Dantone/Carmignola/Kuijken/Pinnock etc - Concertos BWV 1056/R, 1059R, 1060/R, 1045
174. Rousset/Koopman/Pinnock/Huggett - Concertos for 2 & 3 Keyboards BWV 1061/a, 1063, 1064/R
175. Busch/Neel/Wenzinger/Harnoncourt etc - Brandenburg Concertos: Landmark Performances 1935
176. Richter/Marriner (1971)/Antonini/Abbado/Butt etc - Brandenburg Concertos: Landmark Performances 1968
177. Grumiaux/Oistrakhs/Hahn/Mutter/Hope etc - Concerto for 2 Violins BWV 1043 (Various Performances)
178. Mutter/Hahn/Fischer/Jansen/Mullova/Lozakovich - Violin Concertos BWV 1041
179. Schiff/Bahrami - Keyboard Concertos BWV 1052
180. Holliger/Christ/Mayer/Jansen etc - Orchestral Works: Alternative Instrumentations
181. Carmignola [NEW] - 6 Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin (1/2)
182. Carmignola [NEW] - 6 Sonatas & Partitas for Solo V


----------



## BachIsBest

If only I had $600...


----------



## Mandryka

Ras said:


> https://www.amazon.de/Bach-333-neue..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=11YRNWHPWQYVKGFPPKFS
> Surprise.. suprprise::tiphat:
> *10 hours of exklusive new recordings with Giuliano Carmignola - Solo Sonaten und Partiten, Christian Schmitt - Organ works on historical instruments and Justin Taylor - Cembalowerke
> **CONTENT:*
> 1. Gardiner/Koopman - Cantatas 150, 4, 71, 196
> 2. Rifkin/Suzuki/Gardiner - Cantatas 131, 106, 143, 18, 1127
> 3. Suzuki/Herreweghe/Gardiner - Cantatas 182, 12, 54, 172
> 4. Suzuki/Gardiner - Cantatas 21, 199
> 5. Gardiner/Kussmaul - Cantatas 61, 63, 152, 158, 31
> 6. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 165, 185, 163, 132, 155
> 7. Suzuki/Kuijken/Gardiner - Cantatas 161, 162, 22, 23, 59
> 8. Gardiner - Cantatas 75, 76, 24
> 9. Koopman/Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 167, 147, 186, 136
> 10. Gardiner - Cantatas 105, 46, 179, 50, 69a
> 11. Gardiner/Suzuki/Herreweghe - Cantatas 77, 25, 119, 138
> 12. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 95, 148, 48, 109
> 13. Gardiner/Suzuki/Koopman - Cantatas 89, 60, 90, 70, 40
> 14. Gardiner/Suzuki/McCreesh - Cantatas 64, 190, 153, 65, 154
> 15. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 73, 81, 83, 144, 181
> 16. Kuijken/Gardiner - Cantatas 18, 66, 134, 67
> 17. Gardiner/Suzuki/Kuijken - Cantatas 104, 166, 86, 37, 44
> 18. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 173, 184, 194
> 19. Herreweghe/Gardiner/Leonhardt/Suzuki - Cantatas 20, 2, 7, 135
> 20. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 10, 93, 107, 178
> 21. Gardiner - Cantatas 94, 101, 113
> 22. Gardiner/Rifkin - Cantatas 33, 78, 99, 8
> 23. Koopman/Gardiner - Cantatas 130, 114, 96, 5
> 24. McCreesh/Suzuki/Coin/Gardiner - Cantatas 180, 38, 115, 139
> 25. Gardiner - Cantatas 26, 116, 62, 91, 121
> 26. Gardiner/Suzuki/Coin - Cantatas 133, 122, 41, 123
> 27. Koopman/Gardiner - Cantatas 124, 3, 111, 92
> 28. Gardiner/Herreweghe - Cantatas 125, 126, 127
> 29. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 1, 6, 42
> 30. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 85, 103, 108, 87, 128
> 31. Gardiner/Coin - Cantatas 183, 74, 68, 175, 176
> 32. Gardiner/Koopman/Suzuki - Cantatas 168, 137, 164, 79, 110
> 33. Kussmaul/Gardiner/Koopman - Cantatas 57, 151, 28, 16
> 34. Gardiner/Kuijken - Cantatas 32, 13, 72, 43
> 35. Suzuki/Gardiner - Cantatas 146, 129, 39
> 36. Gardiner/Herreweghe/Leonhardt - Cantatas 88, 170, 187, 45
> 37. Suzuki/Herreweghe/Harnoncourt/Gardiner - Cantatas 102, 35, 17, 19
> 38. Suzuki/Gardiner/Scholl/Kussmaul - Cantatas 27, 47, 169, 56
> 39. Kussmaul/Gardiner/Schreier/Suzuki - Cantatas 49, 98, 55, 52, 58
> 40. Kussmaul/Scholl/Koopman/Herreweghe - Cantatas 82, 157, 84
> 41. Gardiner/Koopman/Suzuki - Cantatas 34, 193, 117, 188
> 42. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 171, 156, 159, 120a
> 43. Suzuki/Gardiner - Cantatas 174, 149, 51, 192, 112
> 44. Harnoncourt/Gardiner - Cantatas 29, 140, 36
> 45. Gardiner/Suzuki - Cantatas 177, 9, 97, 14
> 46. Suzuki - Cantatas 100, 195, 197a, 197
> 47. Gardiner/Spering/Rifkin/Herreweghe - Cantatas 30, 80, 80a, 120
> 48. Suzuki/Schreier/Scholl - Cantatas 191, 69/ 4 Spurious Cantatas
> 49. Augsburger Domsingknaben/ Kölner Akademie [NEW] - 4
> 50. Kölner Akademie/ Augsburger Domsingknaben [NEW] - 4
> 51. Vocalconsort Berlin/ Kölner Akademie [NEW] - 4
> 52. Gardiner/Preston/McCreesh - Magnificat BWV 243/243a
> 53. Biller/Koopman/Gardiner - Motets
> 54. Mortensen - Mass in B Minor (Messe H
> 55. Mortensen - Mass in B Minor (Messe H
> 56. Brüggen/McCreesh - Mass in B Minor (Messe H
> 57. Brüggen/McCreesh - Mass in B Minor (Messe H
> 58. Schreier - Missas BWV 234
> 59. Gardiner - St John Passion (Johannes
> 60. Gardiner - St John Passion (Johannes
> 61. Suzuki - St John Passion (Johannes
> 62. Suzuki - St John Passion (Johannes
> 63. Gardiner - St Matthew Passion (Matthäus
> 64. Gardiner - St Matthew Passion (Matthäus
> 65. McCreesh - St Matthew Passion (Matthäus
> 66. McCreesh - St Matthew Passion (Matthäus
> 67. McCreesh/Gardiner - Easter Oratorio/Ascension Oratorio
> 68. Leonhardt - Easter Oratorio/Ascension Oratorio
> 69. Gardiner - Christmas Oratorio (Weihnachts
> 70. Gardiner - Christmas Oratorio (Weihnachts
> 71. Chailly - Christmas Oratorio (Weihnachts
> 72. Chailly - Christmas Oratorio (Weihnachts
> 73. Leonhardt/Hogwood/Goebel - Cantatas 208, 202, Quodlibet BWV 524
> 74. Suzuki/Leonhardt - Cantatas 134a, 203, 173a
> 75. Goebel/Leonhardt/Rilling - Cantatas 36c, 205, 34a
> 76. Goebel/Koopman/Grychtolik - Cantatas 207, 204, 216a
> 77. Gardiner/Goebel - Cantatas 198, 201
> 78. Leonhardt - Cantatas 213, 214
> 79. Hogwood/Leonhardt - Cantatas 211, 215
> 80. Goebel/Koopman - Cantatas 206, 30a
> 81. Rifkin/Hogwood - Cantatas 209, 210, 212
> 82. Straube/Mengelberg/Scherchen/Lehmann - Cantatas 67, 106, 19; St Matthew Passion excerpts
> 83. Fischer - Dieskau/Ristenpart/Lehmann
> 84. Werner - Cantatas 31, 104, 57
> 85. Winschermann - Cantatas 199, 173, 74, 151
> 86. Münchinger - Easter Oratorio, Cantata 140
> 87. Baker/Marriner/Britten - Cantatas 170, 159, 102
> 88. Ameling/Leppard - Cantatas 80, 52, 84, 209
> 89. Goerne/Norrington - Cantatas 82, 158, 56
> 90. Richter - Advent & Christmas Cantatas 61, 63, 121, 28
> 91. Richter - Advent & Christmas Cantatas 64, 65, 111, 81
> 92. Richter - Easter Cantatas 92, 126, 182
> 93. Richter - Easter Cantatas 1, 4, 67, 104
> 94. Richter - Whitsun Cantatas 34, 68, 39
> 95. Richter - Whitsun Cantatas 30, 147
> 96. Richter - Trinity Cantatas 76, 21
> 97. Richter - Trinity Cantatas 135, 10, 45, 105
> 98. Richter - Trinity Cantatas 51, 78, 8, 130
> 99. Richter - Trinity Cantatas 27, 5, 60, 26
> 100. Richter (1958 rec.) - St. Matthew Passion (Matthäus
> 101. Richter (1958 rec.) - St. Matthew Passion (Matthäus
> 102. Richter (1958 rec.) - St. Matthew Passion (Matthäus
> 103. Krebs/ Schwarzkopf/ Ferrier/ Wunderlich/Heynis etc - Great Singers (1952
> 104. Giebel/Baker/Hunt Lieberson/Auger/Bartoli etc - Great Singers (1967
> 105. Deller/Esswood/Bonney/Scholl/Fink/Kozena etc - Great Singers (Period Instruments)
> 106. Rübsam/Weir/Hurford/Koopman/Preston etc - Introduction 1
> 107. Schmitt/Johnstone/O'Donnell/Rübsam/Chorzempa etc - Introduction 2
> 108. Preston/Rübsam/Hurford/Koopman etc - Toccata & Fugue BWV 565 & early free works
> 109. Preston/Walcha/Koopman/Bowyer etc - Passacaglia & Fugue BWV 582 & Weimar free works
> 110. Koopman/Hurford/Bowyer/Rübsam etc - Fantasia & Fugue BWV 542, BWV 538
> 111. Preston/Hurford/Richter/Koopman etc - Prelude & Fugues BWV 544
> 112. Koopman - Trio Sonatas 1
> 113. Preston/Hurford/Chorzempa/Walcha - Trio Sonatas 1
> 114. Barber - 31 Neumeister Chorales BWV 1090
> 115. Barber/Weinberger/Rübsam/Schmitt etc - Early Chorale Preludes/Chorale Partitas (Pre
> 116. Johnstone/Weinberger/Rübsam/Schmitt etc - Chorale Preludes (Weimar)
> 117. Preston/Hurford/Rübsam/Walcha etc - Breitkopf Collection Chorale Preludes BWV 690
> 118. Preston - Orgelbüchlein BWV 599
> 119. Schmitt [NEW] - 17 Chorale Preludes (Weimar versions) BWV 651a
> 120. Rübsam - 18 Chorale Preludes (Leipzig versions) BWV 651
> 121. Walcha - 21 Chorale Preludes BWV 669
> 122. Preston - Clavier
> 123. Preston/Koopman/Foccroulle - Clavier
> 124. Bowyer/Preston/Hurford/Weinberger etc - Free Works of unproven authenticity
> 125. Bowyer/Preston/Hurford/Weinberger etc - Chorale
> 126. Leonhardt/Pinnock/Dreyfus/Jarrett etc - Introduction 1: [Harpsichord]
> 127. Brendel/Hewitt/Argerich/Schiff/Jarrett etc - Introduction 2: [Piano]
> 128. Taylor/Alessandrini/Suzuki/Gilbert etc - Early Fugues & Capriccios
> 129. Halls/Taylor/Bahrami - Early Suites & Sonatas
> 130. Pinnock/Leonhardt/Gilbert/Taylor - Toccatas BWV 910
> 131. Staier/Hantai/Verlet/Pinnock/Rousset etc - Virtuoso Fantasias & Fugues
> 132. Gilbert/Heindel/Hill etc - Miscellaneous Works
> 133. Verlet/Gilbert - 2
> 134. Dreyfus - English Suites (1/2)
> 135. Dreyfus - English Suites (2/2)
> 136. Hogwood - French Suites 1
> 137. Hogwood/Taylor - French Suites 5
> 138. Rousset - Partitas 1, 2, 6
> 139. Rousset - Partitas 3, 4, 5
> 140. Rousset/Leonhardt - Italian Concerto, French Overture, Four Duets
> 141. Gilbert - The Well
> 142. Gilbert - The Well
> 143. Gilbert - The Well
> 144. Gilbert - The Well
> 145. Rousset - Goldberg Variations
> 146. Esfahani - Goldberg Variations
> 147. Pogorelich/Schiff/Argerich - English Suites 1
> 148. Schiff/Hewitt/Bahrami - English Suites 4
> 149. Perahia - French Suites Nos. 1
> 150. Perahia - French Suites Nos. 1
> 151. Pires/Argerich/Blechacz/Grosvenor - Partitas 1
> 152. Ashkenazy/Schiff - Partitas 5
> 153. Schiff/Brendel/Hewitt - 2
> 154. Pollini - The Well
> 155. Pollini - The Well
> 156. Schiff - The Well
> 157. Schiff - The Well
> 158. Schiff (2003 rec.) - Goldberg Variations
> 159. Fischer/Gulda/Lipatti/Tureck/Hess etc - Piano Legends 1933
> 160. Richter/Gould/Gavrilov/Horowitz/Gilels etc - Piano Legends 1959
> 161. Landowska/Malcolm/Kirkpatrick/Ruzickova etc - Keyboard Legends
> 162. Schweitzer/Walcha/Richter/Dupré/Alain etc - Organ Legends
> 163. Walcha (1952 rec.) - Orgelbüchlein BWV 599
> 164. Goebel - Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1
> 165. Pinnock - Brandenburg Concertos 1
> 166. Pinnock/Hogwood - Brandenburg Concertos 5
> 167. Goebel - Orchestral Suites Nos. 1
> 168. Goebel/Hogwood - Orchestral Suites Nos. 2
> 169. Pinnock - Orchestral Suites Nos. 1
> 170. Carmignola/Hogwood/Pinnock/Goebel etc - Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042/ Keyboard Vns. BWV 1058, 1054
> 171. Pinnock/Koopman/Carmignola/Hogwood/Dantone etc - Concertos: 2 Violins/2 Keyboard Vn. BWV 1043/1062; BWV 1052/R
> 172. Hogwood/Rousset/Pinnock/Holliger/Reichenberg etc - Keyboard and Oboe d'amore Concertos BWV 1053/R, 1055/R
> 173. Dantone/Carmignola/Kuijken/Pinnock etc - Concertos BWV 1056/R, 1059R, 1060/R, 1045
> 174. Rousset/Koopman/Pinnock/Huggett - Concertos for 2 & 3 Keyboards BWV 1061/a, 1063, 1064/R
> 175. Busch/Neel/Wenzinger/Harnoncourt etc - Brandenburg Concertos: Landmark Performances 1935
> 176. Richter/Marriner (1971)/Antonini/Abbado/Butt etc - Brandenburg Concertos: Landmark Performances 1968
> 177. Grumiaux/Oistrakhs/Hahn/Mutter/Hope etc - Concerto for 2 Violins BWV 1043 (Various Performances)
> 178. Mutter/Hahn/Fischer/Jansen/Mullova/Lozakovich - Violin Concertos BWV 1041
> 179. Schiff/Bahrami - Keyboard Concertos BWV 1052
> 180. Holliger/Christ/Mayer/Jansen etc - Orchestral Works: Alternative Instrumentations
> 181. Carmignola [NEW] - 6 Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin (1/2)
> 182. Carmignola [NEW] - 6 Sonatas & Partitas for Solo V


I wonder what this is



> 119. Schmitt [NEW] - 17 Chorale Preludes (Weimar versions) BWV 651a
> 1


----------



## Ras

Mandryka said:


> I wonder what this is


*It appears to be an earlier shorter version of BWV 651.* See this book:
https://books.google.dk/books?id=JP...Q6AEwFXoECAAQAQ#v=onepage&q=bwv 651 a&f=false

C. Schmitt's organ recordings are new in this box - haven't been released before. I don't know him. I'm not an organ guy...


----------



## premont

Mandryka said:


> I wonder what this is


What we call the _18 Leipzig chorales_ are late revised versions of earlier works from the Weimar period. The earlier versions are sometimes recorded individually, but f.i Vernet includes most of them in his integral recording. I much prefer the Leipzig versions except as to BWV 653b, which is very different from BWV 653 (it features writing in double pedal) and also is the most recorded of these early versions.


----------



## gardibolt

Looks like a birthday present to myself...Thanks for the link to those webisodes. Looks lavishly done.


----------



## Red Terror

So has anyone pulled the trigger?


----------



## gardibolt

I have this behemoth but have not yet dived into it. It weighs a ton, and it's massive. Seriously, it takes up an entire shelf.


----------



## henkmueller

I would like to know, asking as Bach-aficionado, why I should buy Bach 333 if you already have the cantates of Gardiner, Suzuki, Ton Koopman, Harnoncourt. I love to collect, big boxes included, but can anyone give me a reason to do so? Nowhere on the internet I can find an answer to this question
thanks


----------



## raroot

The Bach 333 box is included in the Amazon Prime sale today, at least on the Canadian Site. Price is $439.99. That works out to $338 USD. Pretty amazing price if you’re looking for a lot of music and don’t have too much duplication.


----------



## gardibolt

henkmueller said:


> I would like to know, asking as Bach-aficionado, why I should buy Bach 333 if you already have the cantates of Gardiner, Suzuki, Ton Koopman, Harnoncourt. I love to collect, big boxes included, but can anyone give me a reason to do so? Nowhere on the internet I can find an answer to this question
> thanks


You pretty much have the cantatas covered then, although there is also a sprinkling from Herreweghe and McCreesh, and a sizable chunk of Richter's cantatas is included too.

But there are about 140 more CDs of Bach music in the box besides the cantatas, so there still should be plenty to keep you busy. The books are excellent as well. The Bach 333 website has a pretty good lowdown of what's included; the webcast series goes into more detail. Often there are multiple renditions in various styles (I think three different SMPs, for starters), keyboard works on harpsichord and piano both, etc. I have most of the cantatas already like you and still feel like I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## DavidA

gardibolt said:


> I have this behemoth but have not yet dived into it. It weighs a ton, and it's massive. Seriously, it takes up an entire shelf.


The more serious problem with sets like this is how on earth do we find the time to listen to them? I bought Brilliant Classics Complete Mozart Edition (£20 in a charity shop) and I haven't listened to much of it.


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> The more serious problem with sets like this is how on earth do we find the time to listen to them? I bought Brilliant Classics Complete Mozart Edition (£20 in a charity shop) and I haven't listened to much of it.


You don't have to listen to them in their entirety. The big cheap boxes are essentially hard copy streaming services to be dipped into when desired. That's my rationalization. Expensive boxes are another story.


----------



## gardibolt

DavidA said:


> The more serious problem with sets like this is how on earth do we find the time to listen to them? I bought Brilliant Classics Complete Mozart Edition (£20 in a charity shop) and I haven't listened to much of it.


I have finally dived into the Bach 333 box, and am listening to it at work, at home, in the car. It's pretty sweet. Some of it's background music, some of it's more serious listening. I'm enjoying the mix of artists on the cantatas in particular. It's a very nicely curated box set.


----------

